# Using triptorelin for pct need help



## 2LEGIT2QUIT (Mar 28, 2011)

I know strong first post.  Been a long time lurker here and just got my hands on some triptorelin for use in my rats.  I would like to inject my rat via IM with the 100mcg I have but the 100mcg is in powder form.  I was wondering if anyone knows:
A. What would I mix the powder with
B. How would I mix the powder
C. Can I mix the powder in the little bottle I have

Thanks.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 28, 2011)

BA Water is what you mix with, should not need more than 100 units of water, and yes you can mix in the bottle it came in.  I can't speak to where you inject into your rat, that you are going to have to research some more.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 28, 2011)

~


----------



## 2LEGIT2QUIT (Mar 28, 2011)

oufinny said:


> BA Water is what you mix with, should not need more than 100 units of water, and yes you can mix in the bottle it came in.  I can't speak to where you inject into your rat, that you are going to have to research some more.



thanks man.  I think I will be injecting my rat in his favorite spot, right quad.


----------



## btex34n88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Let me know how your rat reacts, might have to test some on mine as well. He likes feedback before he dives into something new


----------



## 2LEGIT2QUIT (May 4, 2011)

100mcg triptorelin shot in left delt 3 days ago. Cycle was 6 weeks 12 pump trenazone (5 weeks) havoc 40/40/40/40/50/50 and 4 weeks of 60 spray 11 spray.  Havoc was cut out 3 days before PCT ran the rest of 11 spray.

*Results So Far*
Throbbing Balls- this is pretty bad.  Hard to walk, working out is painful, running is out of the question.  I do believe it is from combining clomid and triptorelin.  I am dropping the clomid.  My belief is due to the fact that my balls were fine this morning, a little after clomid they hurt again tho.  

Regained fullness-The boys seem to be regaining size at a pretty epic rate.  There at the point of what I typically see at week 2-3 of SERM pct.  Also hanging low again.

No PCT feeling-Ussually the PCT crash feeling hits me about this point, but I feel great maybe even better than I did on cycle.

Libido- Could be the test force 2 I am taking but libido is crazy.  Doesn't take much to get a hardon, typically PCT is 4 weeks of some serious effort to get it up.  

Size- Lost a little water weight, but size is all still there, actually looking noticeably leaner.  But day 3 so it may be a little early to speak.  

Basically I feel pretty good right now, no post cycle lethargy, getting great pumps at the gym, everything is going really good right now.  I am a bit worried of how I will feel at the end because there seems to be a risk of a crash type thing, but it has only been observed in extreme doses.  Again my PCT right now is just TF2 and Triptorelin (I did use clomid but dropping it)


----------



## keith1569 (May 4, 2011)

how much longer until you are done with your pct?

thanks for the update also


----------



## 2LEGIT2QUIT (May 17, 2011)

I have not forgotten about you guys!!

Ok so I am a little more then two weeks into triptorelin, here is the update.

Week one felt like a hormonal roller coaster, my balls hurt, I was moody, and estrogen seemed to spike along with cortisol.  Thankfully, I knew hormones were going to go crazy, so I was prepared.  I had started letro day one, and when cortisol spiked I started erase, also threw in Purus Recycle.

Now I am 2 weeks in, my balls no longer hurt, estro sides gone, cortisol sides gone.  Visceral fat disappearing, strength holding.  Actually made a PR or two but nothing worth bragging about, just natty gains. 

 Despite being on letro my sex drive is still there but it does come and go.  However, when it comes to doing the business, I have no problem, in fact my endurance is pretty incredible in that category right now.  

But I don't want anyone hopping on the bandwagon quite yet.  Supposively everything could crash in the third or fourth week.  I will be doing bloodwork two weeks after tapering off letro.  

I would also like to add, I was definitely shutdown when I did this, I think for mild cycles the hormonal surge with test, lh,fsh might be too much, again my balls hurt like hell on and off for about a week.  I even tried using clomid on day one and my balls KILLED.  I'm not talking minor pain here, I'm talking can't sit down for long period, fat chick sitting on my testicles pain.  

Blood work will be here in about 8 weeks.  I will make sure to update here and there because I know some people are interested in this.


----------



## minimal (May 26, 2011)

any updates?!


----------



## s2h (May 26, 2011)

if your going to run trip.then use trip only for pct as far as recovering your hpta.a serm like nolva is ok.but i would steer clear of most everything else.trip is some really strong stuff.thats why your balls hurt so bad.the trip and the clomid were a huge overkill.the biggest problem with these gnrh agonists is there very long acting.so if you take too much it's not coming out.


----------



## minimal (May 26, 2011)

pepman said:


> if your going to run trip.then use trip only for pct as far as recovering your hpta.a serm like nolva is ok.but i would steer clear of most everything else.trip is some really strong stuff.thats why your balls hurt so bad.the trip and the clomid were a huge overkill.the biggest problem with these gnrh agonists is there very long acting.so if you take too much it's not coming out.



do you think single dose of trip by itself is enough for PCT?  do you know anything about more of longterm effects of trip?


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 26, 2011)

minimal said:


> do you think single dose of trip by itself is enough for PCT?  do you know anything about more of longterm effects of trip?



a single dose will suffice for pct...only use it if your really shut down though...this stuff can be overkill if you dont need it


----------



## s2h (May 26, 2011)

minimal said:


> do you think single dose of trip by itself is enough for PCT? do you know anything about more of longterm effects of trip?


single dose should work for most.but thats a should.theres alot of unknown with this peptide.no one really knows the longterm effects at this point.i would steer clear of it.use a normal pct until more information comes out on it.


----------



## nickg923861 (May 30, 2011)

Just did a google search and it seems other people have the same symptoms when combining with clomid. Damn I wanted to try this too but like you said wait until there is more info about this.


----------



## minimal (May 30, 2011)

damn... this compound sounds too good to be true..  only if we had more data on longterm effects i'd totally jump on this


----------



## OutWhey (May 30, 2011)

nickg923861 said:


> Just did a google search and it seems other people have the same symptoms when combining with clomid. Damn I wanted to try this too but like you said wait until there is more info about this.


There is just as much information out on Triptorelin as there is with anything else.

The product only needs to be dosed at 100mcg a day. Several guys are my area are running it in lieu of HRT and state they feel a lot younger now.


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 31, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> There is just as much information out on Triptorelin as there is with anything else.
> 
> The product only *needs to be dosed at 100mcg a day*. Several guys are my area are running it in lieu of HRT and state they feel a lot younger now.



100mcg a day for 1 day only....and not reccomended more often than once every 4 months...there is no long term studies on humans for what this will do...something that has a half life as long as this can do serious damage if its not what your body needs...id reccomend that anyone trying this be completly shut down, and i mean shut down for a long time prior to use...

i would also reccomend sitting back and waiting on real world results from from more ppl so u can better understand how this product works...just my .02


----------



## 2LEGIT2QUIT (May 31, 2011)

Trip and an ai is the best pct I have ever ran. My body was fully shutdown and I never felt fully recovered from other cycles.  I feel like I did before i tool roids.  Will never use another type of pct for very suppressive cycles


----------



## minimal (May 31, 2011)

2LEGIT2QUIT said:


> Trip and an ai is the best pct I have ever ran. My body was fully shutdown and I never felt fully recovered from other cycles.  I feel like I did before i tool roids.  Will never use another type of pct for very suppressive cycles



So you take trip for one dose.. then continue AI for another 4 weeks thereafter?..  or discontinue AI after the dose?


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 1, 2011)

minimal said:


> So you take trip for one dose.. then continue AI for another 4 weeks thereafter?..  or discontinue AI after the dose?



one dose is all u need, most use it at the start of pct once all esters have cleared out from your cycle...you *do not wanna take too much* of this stuff, if you do it will chemically castrate u(but thats with multiple close does of course). 1 dose every 4 months is all you should need...if you are really shut down bad, this should kick u back


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 3, 2011)

SwoleChamp said:


> one dose is all u need, most use it at the start of pct once all esters have cleared out from your cycle...you *do not wanna take too much* of this stuff, if you do it will chemically castrate u(but thats with multiple close does of course). 1 dose every 4 months is all you should need...if you are really shut down bad, this should kick u back


 

whoah chemically castrate as in for life? What's the leeway between a safe dosage and one that could causer permanent shutdown?


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 3, 2011)

the dose to chemically castrate i believe is like 4mg..who is going to really order 40 bottles of the stuff...although it is recommend not to go over 1mg in a year of tript.  Twist posted a good article on it


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 3, 2011)

ah that makes me feel better, I might try this next pct then


----------



## OutWhey (Jun 3, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> whoah chemically castrate as in for life? What's the leeway between a safe dosage and one that could causer permanent shutdown?


 Good question. But I would not want ot be the one to test that route. I will stick with the 100mcg a day


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 4, 2011)

4mg is the dose, but if you take the stuff and dont need it a small dose can do the same...just like using hcg when its not needed...just be wary when using tiptorelin...
but 1 dose should be fine if your shutdown, should make ya feel young again


----------



## dcher002 (Sep 26, 2011)

How does the delivery work? IM or subq like HGH?


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 26, 2011)

you can do subq or im


----------

